# Elgar Music



## bloodtub (Jul 26, 2007)

I am trying to trace a piece of music which I believe is by Elgar.

The Music was played on the film Young Winston the life of Winston Churchill in hes younger days There is a scene where the british cavalry is marching to battle and this particular music is played, the same music was also used in an old TV series called the Regiment

I think it may have an india connection?, any ideas I will be very greatful

Steve


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

The Caractacus March?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

March of the Mughal Emperor? (If I remember the name correctly) I think I've heard it once... Google doesn't show many hits.

EDIT: This march is part of an orchestral suite, _The Crown of India_.


----------



## bloodtub (Jul 26, 2007)

Just to say a big thankyou to you all for telling me what this piece of music was, I am now going to download it to my PC then onto my Apple iPod I am flying to New York soon so I
needs lots of good classical music to keep me going.

Cheers All


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

It's worth exploring other music by a composer you find you like and I'll suggest Elgar's "Enigma Variations" as a start. I'll bet that you know at least one of them already! A nice work - half an hour length - a short theme and 14 variations, all Elgarian but in the style that the dedicatees might have played the theme. Some superb orchestration and a powerful ending.


----------



## bloodtub (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Frasier,

I have the EV in my collection plus a few other Elgar scores I also love the Cockaigne and Froissart, I am just looking at downloading the Cello it was played on the 1st night of the 2007 Proms just fantastic,

Regards

Steve


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

bloodtub said:


> Hi Frasier,
> 
> I have the EV in my collection plus a few other Elgar scores I also love the Cockaigne and Froissart, I am just looking at downloading the Cello it was played on the 1st night of the 2007 Proms just fantastic,
> 
> ...


Yes, I watched that on the telly where we were treated to continual pics of the contortions on Watkins' face. Nice performance, as you say.


----------



## Steve Kirby (Apr 7, 2015)

bloodtub said:


> I am trying to trace a piece of music which I believe is by Elgar.
> 
> The Music was played on the film Young Winston the life of Winston Churchill in hes younger days There is a scene where the british cavalry is marching to battle and this particular music is played, the same music was also used in an old TV series called the Regiment
> 
> ...


Hello Steve, I'm hoping that you still subscribe to this website ... 8 years later!

This link may help you answer your query but doesn't give you the exact answer, Best of luck.

http://trove.nla.gov.au/work/7885864?selectedversion=NBD13769453#


----------

